# So who is the real Green Terror now?



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Seeing as Kullander has renamed half the fish in the Andinoacarra genus.

http://www.lem.net/alf/andinoacara-eng.htm


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Seeing as Kullander has renamed half the fish in the Andinoacarra genus


No, Sven Kullander has only been involved in naming one species of Andinoacara.http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=269
The most recently described Andinoacara blombergi Wijkmark, Kullander, and Barriga 2012.

Green Terror is a common name and 3 species in the Andinoacara genus sometimes go by this name: A. rivulatus, A. stalsbergi and A. blombergi. Though A. rivulatus (sometimes called a goldsaum) is much more common in the hobby and and much more commonly called a green terror.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

What happened though? For the last, I don't know how many years, the fish now called blombergi used to be called rivulatus. Then last year reports surfaced that sp. "Gold saum" was going to be described and named as aequinoctalis.

Then I drop out of cichlids for the last 12 months. Check back yesterday to find everything I thought I knew has been turned on it's head.

So again I ask, what happened.

As for the real Green Terror, I always thought it was the fish described as stalsbergi.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DeadFishFloating said:


> What happened though?


Click on the picture of A. rivulatus in the link I provided and read through the entire profile......it might explain a lot.

When Sven Kullander confirmed that specimens collected from rio Esmeraldas was A. rivulatus, there was no A. blombergi at the time .....it was long before A. blombergi became a decribed species. Suposedely, from this/these fish being identified, some people assumed the rio Esmeraldas as the type locality of A. rivulatus ......when the original description has no more then the Andes of western Ecuador as a general area. Other rivers are a more likely location from which the halotype was collected.

Alf Stalsberg is the expert on Acaras......but ultimately it's the ichthyologists that are in the business of naming fish, not aquarists.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Sadly, only financial members of the Cichlid Room Companion can access species profiles.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Sadly, only financial members of the Cichlid Room Companion can access species profiles.


Not that profile. Andinoacara rivulatus is the exception. Accessable to anyone probably because of the confusion that sorounds green terrors. That info has been available to all for a couple years now, and has only been changed slightly since A. blombergi was described.


----------



## The(Real)GreenTerror (Aug 3, 2014)

Are you people for real? 15 years later and you're still seeking clarity on this topic?

Cause I'm Green Terror
Yes I'm the real Terror
All the other Green Terrors
Are just imitaterrors


----------

